# Bruce Lee vs Mike Tyson



## Gunners (Oct 3, 2007)

Here we go!!!!!! 

First matching is a 12 round boxing match, standard rules apply.

Second is a mixed martial arts styled fight, standard rules would apply.

Third match is a gladiator styled fight, minus the weapons. They fight to the death.

Who would take it?


----------



## Hinji (Oct 3, 2007)

Imo Bruce Lee. But I think the chances are pretty much equal.


----------



## master bruce (Oct 3, 2007)

boxing match goes to tyson, just like with ali.
I admit bruce would loose with boxing gloves on.

In octogon or street bruce would win cause he is strong, powerful, and ungodly fast, and fights with every body part, plus, bruce's legs have longer reach than tyson's arms and hit alot harder.

Bruce is aslo, better stratgist.

Tyson would only have to land one full strength punch,but I doubt he'd land it before bruce landed one.

Oh and if bruce hit tyson at full strength he has the power to lay tyson out.
don't let his 5'7'' 140lbs frame fool you.

he was ungodly powerful for a little guy.
ring tyson,
other bruce more than likely, unless tyson lands full strength punch, then its over.









tyson stands a better chance to me cause he is quick and has more durability and power than ali.


people will say "well ali took shots from foreman whose punch is harder than tyson."


Somebody must've told them wrong, tyson's punch is harder than foreman's and plus ali only took most of those hits to the gloves and arms while leaning on the ropes,

anybody who knows boxing knows that hits delivered to the gloves and arms are far far far(up to 60%) less force than full on hits and deflected puncehs are even less power.


so ali only felt around 50% of foreman's power most of the fight, and that was to his arms/gloves while being supported by ropes and that was only that punches foreman threw at full force, the other punches were less than that. and if ali would have just went out there and fought him straight up, he would have gotten the same thing fraizer got, knocked the f#$k out.




Tyson prime would crush ali prime.
ali faster true, ali mouth bigger true, ali dance around true.
tyson hit ali, match over.


----------



## Blue (Oct 3, 2007)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO WRYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY NOT AGAIN

Tyson in the most epic rapestomp that has ever occurred or ever will occur. It would take them weeks to find all of Bruce's pieces. 

YOUR LITTLE CHINESE MAN IS NOT GOING TO BEAT 200LBS OF HUEG DEADLY DEATH. GET OVER IT.


----------



## Jesus Date (Oct 3, 2007)

master bruce, what makes you think tyson would stick in a street fight to his fists only? He might as well use his legs to kick lee. I say Tyson wins no matter what.


----------



## master bruce (Oct 3, 2007)

at the same time Have you ever known tyson to have any other training than boxing and street criminalism with his fists.


eve if he threw a kick, it wouldn't be the same.
a martial-artist trains to kick with effiecency, a kick from a karate expert and a kick from some street guy are completely different.

karate master's leg's are conditioned for kicking and reflxe trained for kicking and kick with better technic and speed and flexibility, especially bruce lee in a kicking match with mike tyson, dude be real.
You should know this.

Don't you train in martial arts?


----------



## Ippy (Oct 3, 2007)

Mike Tyson trained in Muay Thai.


----------



## master bruce (Oct 3, 2007)

bruce still kick faster and easier.

bruce connect with a full on kick before tyson could even reposition his center of gravity to lift his leg off the ground.


this is like me trying to outkick bill "superfoot".
it ain't happening dude.


----------



## Botzu (Oct 3, 2007)

as long as Bruce Lee gets to use his legs i dont think mike could win. A swift kick  to the head from bruce would be able to knock mike out and i think bruce would be able to pull it off with his speed.


----------



## Jesus Date (Oct 3, 2007)

master bruce said:


> at the same time Have you ever known tyson to have any other training than boxing and street criminalism with his fists.
> 
> 
> eve if he threw a kick, it wouldn't be the same.
> ...



yes I train in martial arts and therefore know you have to work on your legs aswell as a boxer. not for kicking but for rythym and movement speed overall. In a street fight tyson might very well use knees and elbows, it's not about a kicking match but if both use what they can Tyson still seems to be stronger one. I don't mean to say that Lee is weak or wouldn't hurt Tyson.


----------



## furious styles (Oct 3, 2007)

Ok guys, here is what happens when a boxer fights someone who knows how to KICK YOU IN THE LEG.

song

It's a fact. You don't win a fight with two limbs. I'm not saying Tyson gets curbstomped here, just that it would be a much closer fight than people seem to think.


----------



## Dream Brother (Oct 3, 2007)

> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO WRYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY NOT AGAIN



I feel your pain. Ah well, here we go again...



> First matching is a 12 round boxing match, standard rules apply.



I’m going to have to assume that you’re joking. To even _propose_ a boxing match between Bruce Lee, a completely untested featherweight category man, and Mike Tyson -- the youngest man to ever win the heavyweight championship of the world, and a absolute beast in his prime -- is ludicrous, seriously. I would actually put real money down on Lee not even managing to make it out of the first round (3 minutes) without getting knocked out. Even if Lee decided to evade for the entire round, he wouldn’t be able to dodge every punch from a prime Tyson in a span of three minutes, and it would only take one or two to nearly take his head off, considering the big weight difference.

To see an example of Lee’s horrendous boxing technique (Haterade posted this video in an old thread, if I remember right), look at this:

[YOUTUBE]BluUhcEvPtI[/YOUTUBE]​


> Second is a mixed martial arts styled fight, standard rules would apply.
> 
> Third match is a gladiator styled fight, minus the weapons. They fight to the death.



Lee obviously stands more of a chance in these two situations, but he still loses.

While Tyson doesn’t have any kind of kicking/grappling techniques (and Lee has them in abundance), he won’t need them, to be honest. His massive advantage in weight, combined with his frightening power (frightening for _heavyweights_, mind you, and so I don’t even want to imagine what his punches would do to a featherweight or below), excellent speed (especially for such a heavily muscled person) and skills in closing the distance/stepping in would all combine to ensure that Lee gets knocked senseless. I’m not joking when I say that I would be actually scared to see what kind of damage Tyson would inflict on someone as comparatively delicate as Lee, who, around 1973, was reported to have _‘less than one per cent fat’_ (quoting Dr Donald Langford, the Lee family physician). 



> Somebody must've told them wrong, tyson's punch is harder than foreman's and plus ali only took most of those hits to the gloves and arms while leaning on the ropes,



That’s _very_ debatable, actually. 

There isn’t really a concrete way to measure the difference in power, seeing as they competed in different eras during their prime years, but most people normally refer to the level of a boxer’s opposition (whom he knocked out, and how good their chin was) in order to discern how powerful they are. Now, knocking out iron-chinned Joe Frazier (and knocking him down an incredible *six times* during the fight) is infinitely more impressive to me than anything Tyson ever did in the ring. 

Also, Ali (while taking many punches to the head and arms) took a hell of a lot of punishment to the body, too (solar plexus/sides) and anyone who’s ever taken a body punch by someone who knows what he’s doing and has even moderate power will know how crippling they can be, let alone when you’re receiving them from George freakin’ Foreman, one of the all time heaviest hitters in the entire sport. Ali was also hit numerous times on the head, if you care to watch every round. The fight is more of a testament to Ali’s rock-like chin/endurance than Foreman’s lack of power. 



> Tyson prime would crush ali prime.
> ali faster true, ali mouth bigger true, ali dance around true.
> tyson hit ali, match over.



That’s a debate for another thread and time, but let me just say that I believe your evaluation to be overly simplistic and just wrong. 



> A swift kick to the head from bruce would be able to knock mike out and i think bruce would be able to pull it off with his speed.



Ever seen a martial artist get in the ring and throw head-height kicks at boxers? 

Davis Miller once tried it in a spar with Muhammad Ali and connected with nothing but air, and he’s just one example. Boxers train every day to be able to slip/weave under punches that come incredibly quick, because of their proximity (most punches are delivered from the guard position, next to the chin, and thus don't have to travel far at all). Kicks travel a much larger distance, and even if they’re very fast, they’re also, for the most part, very easy to avoid, even for people who have never trained in any combat system, let alone a boxer. Now, Tyson’s _speciality_ was slipping incoming shots -- if you study his knockouts, the majority of them are set up through a neat slip leading in to a counter. His bobbing and weaving was brilliant, and if he could use it to evade punches from other professional fighters, I’m pretty sure he could weave under Lee’s, get in close through doing so, and proceed to open up with heavy artillery.

Cheifrocka --

Except that isn't a fight between a featherweight and a heavyweight, is it? 

Also, although Lee definitely experimented with kicking with the shin, he  was by no means anything close to an expert in Muay Thai, an art which focuses very heavily on kicking the shins, and is thus something that man has done daily, over and over again in sparring and other matches. Another point is that Lee, unlike the Muay Thai fighter in the video, never fought professionally. We have no proof that Lee could deliver such kicks to a trained opponent, let alone in a completely uncontrolled enviroment (in relation to the gladiator-type scenario).


----------



## Shoddragon (Oct 3, 2007)

Haterade said:


> Mike Tyson trained in Muay Thai.



that does not matter bruce lee is faster and stronger.  Look at his movies and such. Bruce Lee was not famed for his strengtht and speed for nothing.

IMO he takes teh boxing match handily. this is  if of coruse, bruce lee was given about a year to train in boxing and get used to that style of fighting. 

street fight bruce stomps, tyson would not have great enough reaction speed to contend. gladiator style match minus weapons, mike tyson gets raped again.

Bruce's main thing in thsi fight is his tremendous speed. do not let his small fists fool you. Midgets are powerful for their size too. I have seen midgets that weigh like 123 pounds ( maybe they are around 5 foot 1) lift about 289 pounds. Bruce Takes this.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Oct 3, 2007)

Now I know why we had the OBD reset -- so people could ressurect ridiculous curbstomp matchups.


----------



## Wesker (Oct 3, 2007)

Street fight and mma go to lee. He gets raped in the boxing match. MMA is obvious as he created his own mma style and has shown greater speed than tyson and he can hit nearly as hard as most heavyweights. But in a boxing match he has not really been tested in a boxing match so he would get whooped. Gladiator style will go to lee because he is able to use all of his body in a fight better than tyson has shown to be able to that and he is more diverse so that will also go to lee.


----------



## Ippy (Oct 3, 2007)

Shoddragon said:


> that does not matter bruce lee is faster and stronger.  Look at his movies and such. Bruce Lee was not famed for his strengtht and speed for nothing.
> 
> IMO he takes teh boxing match handily. this is  if of coruse, bruce lee was given about a year to train in boxing and get used to that style of fighting.
> 
> ...


Lee's "strength" and "speed" aren't anything that a top level amateur or pro boxer couldn't replicate.


----------



## Wesker (Oct 3, 2007)

Indeed his punches don't come from superior strength but the way he punches. But he still punches friggin hard. He is very fast too faster than tyson at least.


----------



## furious styles (Oct 3, 2007)

Mike Tyson was not slow.


----------



## Wesker (Oct 3, 2007)

I never said he was slow i said lee was faster.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 3, 2007)

This was done.  And people with REAL martial arts experience said that Tyson would win.  Get over it.


----------



## Wesker (Oct 3, 2007)

Who said that?


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 3, 2007)

Tyson Dude has the power and experience needed to beat Lee easily. He's fought on the streets and practices Muay Thai so none of that "only fists" shit applies to him.


Tyson wins 10/10


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 3, 2007)

Tyson will kill lee in a boxing match, of course.


----------



## Ippy (Oct 3, 2007)

Seriously, Tyson is stronger, has more actual experience fighting live opponents, is arguably faster(yes, you read that right), and has at least 100lbs on him...  

The only argument that you could have used as an "advantage" that Lee might have had on him, kicks, is null with the knowledge that Tyson trained in Muay Thai, whose _average_ student's kicking power is considered the hardest in the world.

I don't see how anyone can argue against that.  The advantages are too insurmountable.





Keeper of Seven Keys said:


> Parallax said:
> 
> 
> > This was done.  And people with REAL martial arts experience said that Tyson would win.  Get over it.
> ...


Me, Aldric, Jio, Gunshin, iaido, Blue, etc...


----------



## kpallei (Jun 1, 2013)

bruce lee admitted muhammed ali would kick his ass, Tyson two shots lee


----------



## Gunners (Jun 1, 2013)

Lol I was 17 when I created this thread.


----------



## Bullbob (Jun 1, 2013)

What the hell is this necro loll. At least glad to see that it,s just a myth that today's OBD is worse than the "old days". Just as many wankers back then it seems lol...


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 1, 2013)

It's sad how most people have been taught weight class > all, despite the fact that skill is everything in a fight. Bruce was a lot more skilled and had way more in his toolkit than Tyson ever had.

Bruce Lee in a godstomp of ungodly proportions. Mike gets sent to the grave.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 1, 2013)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> It's sad how most people have been taught weight class > all, despite the fact that skill is everything in a fight. Bruce was a lot more skilled and had way more in his toolkit than Tyson ever had.
> 
> Bruce Lee in a godstomp of ungodly proportions. Mike gets sent to the grave.


Mike would rape Bruce Lee.


----------



## Bullbob (Jun 1, 2013)

Don't argue Gunners, people who like Bruce Lee would never admit he could lose to ANYONE (some claim he wold beat Anderson Silva or Jon Jones loll) even if he has never ever fought a professionnal athlete in his lifetime. People that argue that weight classes have no inference in a fight.only think about untrained fights.  That might be plausible if the small person is a trained man (or naturally gifted) and fights a bigger unskilled opponent, but when you're talking about real professionnals and people who are trained, anyone that says weight classes don,t matter(specially when you ara talking like here a more than 70 pounds advantage and that the real professionnal fighter here is the one with that weight advantage) shouldn't even be tried to be reasonned with.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 1, 2013)

Bruce wouldn't beat a top MMA practicioner. But it's asinine to think Bruce would be "raped" by a simple boxer, no matter how good he is. MMA -> Boxing in an MMA scenario. Boxers are not trained to fight people like Bruce Lee. 

Bruce would dance circles around him and KO him in a flash. Don't be in denial.


----------



## Saitomaru (Jun 1, 2013)

Wow, what a necro. Why are you guys debating here?



Geralt of Rivia said:


> It's sad how most people have been taught weight class > all, despite the fact that skill is everything in a fight. Bruce was a lot more skilled and had way more in his toolkit than Tyson ever had.
> 
> Bruce Lee in a godstomp of ungodly proportions. Mike gets sent to the grave.





Geralt of Rivia said:


> Bruce wouldn't beat a top MMA practicioner. But it's asinine to think Bruce would be "raped" by a simple boxer, no matter how good he is. MMA -> Boxing in an MMA scenario. Boxers are not trained to fight people like Bruce Lee.
> 
> Bruce would dance circles around him and KO him in a flash. Don't be in denial.



Weight class matters, and anyone who says it doesn't is ill-informed. Strength>Skill in all situations other than when there is a extremely large skill gap (300lbs guy who has never been trained or fought vs a 140lbs guy who has trained in BJJ all his life and both guys are at least in their twenties). And lol @ Tyson being a 'simple boxer'. 

And Bruce Lee is no where near as good as most of his fanboys think. Stop watching all the movies and wankumentaries and try and find some actual footage of him in a real fight. He's not bad, don't get me wrong. But he's far from top tier.


----------



## Bullbob (Jun 1, 2013)

Mma professionnal athletes are better than pro boxers if put in an mma setting, your arguments only work on a professionnal level. Bruce lee is not a pro mma fighter, he is a pro athlete  in exatcly 0 disciplines. Hell, he is not even an amateur in any discipline having a total of exactly 0 official fights. You are basing Bruce lee beating one of the best pro boxers of all time (who has experience in Muay thai as well remember) on videos of him pushing back reporters with one inch punches, claims of people asking him to slow down his moves for camera for movies (a fact that you should know is that Bruce was not unique in that regard, many were asked to do that in those times, today it,s less frequent since cameras can film at a higher frame rate), street fights he reportedly won against unknown punks and movie feats... Yeah, you are even trying to claim Bruce would beat Tyson in a boxing match. As I said, no use arguing  with Bruce fanboys. The worst part is that I hate Mike Tyson with a passion and here I am defending him loll.

Where is you "proof" that Bruce would run in circles around him and be "too fast". Tyson  was a damned pro athlete that did hard conditionning to fight 12 rounds against other fighters that did the same.
 Go look up his training regimen of the 80 s and you'll find it is even more impressive than Lee's. Lee might be faster only because of his smaller frame but how do you know he has more endurance in a fight than a proven athlete, how do you know he can keep up speed for more than a round, how do you know his non-arm punches travel even remotely as fast or impact as strongly as a great boxer as Tyson who was recognised for hiis speed and power?? How do you even know how strong of a chin Lee had since it was NEVER tested??? How can Lee deal with the reach, height and weight advantage?? Yeah using kicks  you'll say, but Tyson has trained in Muay thai and knows how to check them and throw them... "He's not a pro in Muay thai you'll say", and I'll respond that Lee is a pro in 0 discipline since again I'll repeat no fighting experience...

Yeah I'll go wait for your "evidence" from movie clips about him sending people flying from kicks loll.


----------



## RyokoForTheWin (Jun 1, 2013)

No Bruce Lee lover would ever admit he could lose? What? Bruce Lee is one of my idols, and I despise Mike Tyson on many levels, but I respect the reality that Mike Tyson prime consistently destroyed human monsters of which there are mountains of evidence. Mike Tyson would not rapestomp Bruce (well, by OBD rules he would), but the latter has no feats supporting that he would take Tyson. As much as I want Lee to win with all of my heart, my vote has to go to the baddest man on the planet.


----------



## Bullbob (Jun 1, 2013)

RyokoForTheWin said:


> No Bruce Lee lover would ever admit he could lose? What? Bruce Lee is one of my idols, and I despise Mike Tyson on many levels, but I respect the reality that Mike Tyson prime consistently destroyed human monsters of which there are mountains of evidence. Mike Tyson would not rapestomp Bruce (well, by OBD rules he would), but the latter has no feats supporting that he would take Tyson. As much as I want Lee to win with all of my heart, my vote has to go to the baddest man on the planet.



Well this is one time I am glad to be proven wrong on my statement. Power to you sir if you can idolise Bruce Lee and still be objective when talking about him. i guess I should really have just said "fanboy" instaed of "lover". As for myself I'd say I'm more of a Bruce Lee "liker", and while i don't think of think of him as one of the greatest "fighters" of all time i respect him as a martial artist and he was quite a dcent human being with charisma. What i can say is that as a person i like him infinitely more than tyson who became a horrible person after the death of his mentor Cus D'amato (although Tyson does seem to have mellowed a bit these past few years).


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 1, 2013)

So much Tyson wank

You kids are dumb as bricks


----------



## Gunners (Jun 1, 2013)

Are you trolling?


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 1, 2013)

Bruce Lee is to fast. 

hits Tyson in the throat and beats him down. Tyson wins the first match(boxing)


----------



## Bullbob (Jun 2, 2013)

Yeah Geralt, keep calling us Tyson wankers when most of us defending him have said we hate the guy... I'll take your lack of counter-arguments as a concession.


----------



## Bullbob (Jun 2, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Bruce Lee is to fast.
> 
> hits Tyson in the throat and beats him down. Tyson wins the first match(boxing)



Yeah cause you have no calcs of Lee vs Tyson in terms of real fighting. Prove that Lee can close the gap with lack of reach advantage and no real proof of  Lee's superior punching speed. Also demonstrate how Tyson cannot aim for the throat in a no holds barred fight. At least I respect you for not wanking to the point of Geralt that says Lee would win even in a boxing match loll.


----------



## Majinsaga (Jun 2, 2013)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> It's sad how most people have been taught weight class > all, despite the fact that skill is everything in a fight. Bruce was a lot more skilled and had way more in his toolkit than Tyson ever had.
> 
> Bruce Lee in a godstomp of ungodly proportions. Mike gets sent to the grave.



You've been watching too many movies.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 2, 2013)

So it's settled then. Bruce Lee kicks Tyson's ass.


----------



## Kind of a big deal (Jun 2, 2013)

Lee's forearms could break like literally if he tries to block Tyson. Wtf is this match. Come on man the amount of energy and power from Tyson is just too much for a relatively small guy like Lee to block. And again, in a fight, bigger size also pretty much equals more stamina, hits on the body chip away on stamina, and here the size disadvantage becomes dramatic.

Some people mentioned it, but how exactly btw would Lee even hit Tyson's neck or head, if you think about Tyson's trademark peekaboo stance? That seems like the most counterproductive tactic ever.

Either Lee resorts to attacking Tyson's groin which only is allowed in scenario 3, or he attempts to take down Tyson's movement by going for leg and liver/ribs. For the latter, Tyson has tanked damage from much heavier and stronger guys than Lee. So that's... ehh yeah only if you buy into Lee's mythology of magical properties (problematic here where we require feats) would that work.

I just don't see it happen for Bruce Lee. I want him to win, but you know, those damn laws of physics.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 2, 2013)

Why the hell would Lee BLOCK Tyson? Man, so many of you are clueless. Obviously a little man known for his speed is going to dodge instead of block.

Tyson might be fast when compared to the fatasses he fights but he's nothing compared to the blitz that was Bruce Lee. 

Bruce delivers a 5000 joule kick to Tyson's hamstring and it's bye bye Tyson.


----------



## Bullbob (Jun 2, 2013)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Why the hell would Lee BLOCK Tyson? Man, so many of you are clueless. Obviously a little man known for his speed is going to dodge instead of block.
> 
> Tyson might be fast when compared to the fatasses he fights but he's nothing compared to the blitz that was Bruce Lee.
> 
> Bruce delivers a 5000 joule kick to Tyson's hamstring and it's bye bye Tyson.



You still haven't adressed the bxing scenario. Also your arguments are fabulatory. Prove that Lee was faster than Tyson (in punching speed or movement), it's your claim. Also dodging requires more energy than  blocking. Prove Bruce Lee has enough endurance to outlast Tyson in a REAL fight, i mean I can run 7 miles easy but I get tired within a minute or two of an intense fight.  If you had ever been in a real fight you'd see you get winded much faster. Also why couldn't Tyson grapple, donkey punch, knee and do all maners of dirty tricks as well  in a no holds barred fight??? Also prove Lee is  better in a scenario where they would grapple and he could get past the strengh and size advantage of Tyson...

Also prove that Lee has more joules in his strikes than a professionnal athete twice his size and also recognized for having some of the most power in his strikes of all time. All of that says burden of proof on you for your claims. You also provide no Bruce Lee fighting feats while Tyson has REAL feats... I will again wait for your made up arguments, feats, myths and your confusing movie feats with Lee's real life ones.


P.S: You saying  that Tyson only fought fatasses proves you know nothing of Tyson's career, fighting or boxing at all and have begun confusing Lee with a shonen character.


----------



## Cheeky (Jun 2, 2013)

Depends on the level of Hitmonlee.


----------



## blueblip (Jun 2, 2013)

Cheeky said:


> Depends on the level of Hitmonlee.


Hitmonlee uses Hi-Jump Kick. It wasn't very effective.

This thread sadly lacks our resident ramen eating Olympian level sprinter and cougar slaying badass, flyingshadow


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 2, 2013)

Simple Bullbob, it's elementary my dear boy. Taking into account Bruce's superior, mystical chinese upbringing and training, his bone structure and genetics are clearly far superior to Mike's. Just as well, Tyson trains mostly upper body, his legs do some work but Bruce has taken his entire body to the next level. 

Bruce can easily snap thick wood in half, just watch some of his videos. He kicked a man that was 200 lbs off the ground and 10 feet away. That requires at least thousands of joules of force. 

Bruce is simply a superior physical human being. He would absolutely trounce Tyson in a duel, that wasn't in a boxing setting. I didn't adress the boxing scenario because Tyson would win the boxing scenario obviously. When you're on home ground, you win. 

But boxing isn't real fighting and it doesn't matter, it's just a pussy sport. In a real fight he'd lay him out and make him kiss the pavement.


----------



## Bullbob (Jun 2, 2013)

Cheeky said:


> Depends on the level of Hitmonlee.



I was gonna say "and you've begun to confuse Bruce Lee with Hitmonlee" but with my old age and not having been that young when pokemon came around i was kinda ashamed to say I knew most of the 150 originals lol.


----------



## Kuya (Jun 3, 2013)

The Heavyweight King destroys the smaller actor.

And I'm a huge Bruce Lee fan.


----------



## teddy (Jun 3, 2013)

Lol at this necro

lee gets prisonraped until tyson feels loved


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 3, 2013)

This thread, Bruce Lee liked him as I did is not a trained professional fighter let alone one on Prime Tyson's level and this thread did not need a necro.


----------



## Nevermind (Jun 3, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Bruce Lee is to fast.
> 
> hits Tyson in the throat and beats him down. Tyson wins the first match(boxing)



I was going to ask if you were joking.

But unfortunately, I think you aren't.


----------



## Bullbob (Jun 3, 2013)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Simple Bullbob, it's elementary my dear boy. Taking into account Bruce's superior, mystical chinese upbringing and training, his bone structure and genetics are clearly far superior to Mike's. Just as well, Tyson trains mostly upper body, his legs do some work but Bruce has taken his entire body to the next level.
> 
> Bruce can easily snap thick wood in half, just watch some of his videos. He kicked a man that was 200 lbs off the ground and 10 feet away. That requires at least thousands of joules of force.
> 
> ...



Boxing is a pussy sport?? Really?? Then 99.9% of all sports ever are pussy sports. Any pro or top level athlete in a sport is NOT a pussy, even a fencer, a gymnast, even speed ice skaters are NOT pussies. The  high level athletes are so much above the average man in conditionningand stats it's not funny. Calling people who sweat, train 40 hours a week plus and then compete againt other people that do the same thing their entire life are not pussies. But I suppose you're some sort of nietzschean superman with the body of a god and you can wrestle two grizzlies with one arm which so permits you to call high level athl?tes pussies Geralt... 

Fuck, I train at an mma gym (I only train with the weight section with them since I stopped doing kickboxing a few years ago) and even mma fighters woud never dare call boxers or boxing pussies/pussy sport. You have literally just blown my mind with the level of ignorance you displayed in that single sentence...


----------



## Doge (Jun 3, 2013)

Tyson should take most of these.  Bruce has no chance with boxing gloves.  And he won't be able to get close enough to hit Tyson in a regular match without giving up a punch or two, which would put him down.  Not to mention Tyson is one heck of a tank when it comes to taking hits.


----------



## Greed (Jun 3, 2013)

That Shounen character line made me laugh

But Tyson wins all scenarios. Way too many physical advantages. Its like comparing John Havlicek to Lebron James


----------



## Majinsaga (Jun 4, 2013)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Simple Bullbob, it's elementary my dear boy. Taking into account Bruce's superior, mystical chinese upbringing and training, his bone structure and genetics are clearly far superior to Mike's. Just as well, Tyson trains mostly upper body, his legs do some work but Bruce has taken his entire body to the next level.
> 
> Bruce can easily snap thick wood in half, just watch some of his videos. He kicked a man that was 200 lbs off the ground and 10 feet away. That requires at least thousands of joules of force.
> 
> ...



Yeah. I can tell you've never been in a real fight or have ever physically trained in your life. Just stick to watching you're crappy low budget kung fu films in your basement because you sound like an idiot and have no place in ever discussing actual fights.


----------



## Bullbob (Jun 4, 2013)

Majinsaga said:


> Yeah. I can tell you've never been in a real fight or have ever physically trained in your life. Just stick to watching you're crappy low budget kung fu films in your basement because you sound like an idiot and have no place in ever discussing actual fights.



I've looked at his thread making history and he seems to be a pro troll that's kinda flown Under the radar even with his high post count. I think he doesn't even believe what he's saying loll. I mean he,s made threads about the "white race" being Superior to the other human races and threads about mma fighters taking on wild animals in a gauntlet. I'm not even making this up. Knowing that now, his flame baiting seems more humorous than serious.


----------



## RyokoForTheWin (Jun 4, 2013)

The "mystical Chinese upbringing" line got a giggle out of me. I'm reminded of the old school Bill Maher. Saying shit constantly that he couldn't possibly believe, albeit on a significantly lower intellectual level.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 4, 2013)

? said:


> Lol at this necro
> 
> lee gets prisonraped until he feels loved



Fixed it for you.


----------



## convict (Jun 4, 2013)

Okay this is a necro but still the idealism and lack of perspective about how real world fights occur is shocking. I hate to say it. I feel horrible for saying it. But Bruce Lee stands no chance against Mike Tyson. Documentaries about Bruce Lee's strength paint him as a God and numbers about the pounds of pressure he can muster make people shudder. That is drivel. I have seen documentaries bring in a completely random ninja and make him hit a receptor, and then claim he can hit as hard as a car traveling 35 miles per hour. I have seen people state a middling female martial artist can easily break a large adult male's ribs with a single jab in a fraction of a second. And when we see such people fight in the cage they are wailing away against each other for ages and no bones are harmed and such. Never treat what you see in these documentaries as evidence of what will occur in a fight because their purpose alone is to instill excitement and disbelief. 

And weight classes are obviously extremely significant. There is a reason why they are separated that is all I need to say. Sure if Bruce Lee fought a random big dude he could win. But not against a trained professional as skilled and dangerous as Tyson who can actually utilize his weight advantage.


----------



## Shoddragon (Jun 4, 2013)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Simple Bullbob, it's elementary my dear boy. Taking into account Bruce's superior, mystical chinese upbringing and training, his bone structure and genetics are clearly far superior to Mike's. Just as well, Tyson trains mostly upper body, his legs do some work but Bruce has taken his entire body to the next level.
> 
> Bruce can easily snap thick wood in half, just watch some of his videos. He kicked a man that was 200 lbs off the ground and 10 feet away. That requires at least thousands of joules of force.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zorofangirl24 (Jun 4, 2013)

Bruce lee speedblitzrapestomps the shit out of Tyson in all scenarios except 1
Some people are being very silly, in an all out fight Tyson gets no hits on Bruce lee, He dodges them all


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 4, 2013)

Haruhifan6969 said:


> Bruce lee speedblitzrapestomps the shit out of Tyson in all scenarios except 1
> Some people are being very silly, in an all out fight Tyson gets no hits on Bruce lee, He dodges them all


... This is a troll post, isn't it?


----------



## Majinsaga (Jun 4, 2013)

convict said:


> Okay this is a necro but still the idealism and lack of perspective about how real world fights occur is shocking. I hate to say it. I feel horrible for saying it. But Bruce Lee stands no chance against Mike Tyson. Documentaries about Bruce Lee's strength paint him as a God and numbers about the pounds of pressure he can muster make people shudder. That is drivel. I have seen documentaries bring in a completely random ninja and make him hit a receptor, and then claim he can hit as hard as a car traveling 35 miles per hour. I have seen people state a middling female martial artist can easily break a large adult male's ribs with a single jab in a fraction of a second. And when we see such people fight in the cage they are wailing away against each other for ages and no bones are harmed and such. Never treat what you see in these documentaries as evidence of what will occur in a fight because their purpose alone is to instill excitement and disbelief.
> 
> *And weight classes are obviously extremely significant. There is a reason why they are separated that is all I need to say. Sure if Bruce Lee fought a random big dude he could win. But not against a trained professional as skilled and dangerous as Tyson who can actually utilize his weight advantage.*



If there was ever any doubt that weight classes matter it's this:

[YOUTUBE]i8tVTuNZ3Zw[/YOUTUBE]

Even speed isn't that big a factor once you get caught by the much bigger man.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 4, 2013)

Haruhifan6969 said:


> Bruce lee speedblitzrapestomps the shit out of Tyson in all scenarios except 1
> Some people are being very silly, in an all out fight Tyson gets no hits on Bruce lee, He dodges them all



I agree 100%. Tyson is a meathead, Lee would blitz him speed-wise and he wouldn't land a single clean hit, at best it'd be all glancing blows, which is isn't enough to take out the superior body of Lee. 

Mike wouldn't even be able to see the offending limb coming at him because it's simply too fast. It would be a horrible rapestomp.

At least someone has some sense!


----------



## Nevermind (Jun 4, 2013)

Why is this stupid, necroed thread still open?


----------



## Majinsaga (Jun 4, 2013)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> I agree 100%. Tyson is a meathead, Lee would blitz him speed-wise and he wouldn't land a single clean hit, at best it'd be all glancing blows, which is isn't enough to take out the superior body of Lee.
> 
> Mike wouldn't even be able to see the offending limb coming at him because it's simply too fast. It would be a horrible rapestomp.
> 
> At least someone has some sense!



You're a complete basement dwelling ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 5, 2013)

Majinsaga said:


> You're a complete basement dwelling ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Shoddragon (Jun 5, 2013)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> I agree 100%. Tyson is a meathead, Lee would blitz him speed-wise and he wouldn't land a single clean hit, at best it'd be all glancing blows, which is isn't enough to take out the superior body of Lee.
> 
> Mike wouldn't even be able to see the offending limb coming at him because it's simply too fast. It would be a horrible rapestomp.
> 
> At least someone has some sense!



I see that someone has been watching too many Animangos.


----------



## Blue (Jun 5, 2013)

>This thread


----------



## Saitomaru (Jun 5, 2013)

Nevermind said:


> Why is this stupid, necroed thread still open?



Because of trolls.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 5, 2013)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> ... This is a troll post, isn't it?



It's hard to tell with these Bruce Lee threads.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 5, 2013)

some of you guys are so easily trolled, jesus


----------



## Majinsaga (Jun 5, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> some of you guys are so easily trolled, jesus



You'd think so, but the amount of shit that comes from leetards is staggering. bruce lee can solo the UFC, bruce lee can kill Anderson Silva with one finger, bruce lee is a better boxer than Muhammad Ali.......... Don't get me started on the shaolin monk tards.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jun 5, 2013)

Tell me why this thread is still open...


----------



## blueblip (Jun 5, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Tell me why this thread is still open...


Because Bruce Lee can dodge every hit! He can't be touched, because I've read in mangos that fast characters are able to dodge everything a more muscled character can throw, because having more muscles means it slows him down.

In other news, Usain Bolt is actually a skinny, five foot tall Asian dude, and not a six foot plus tower of muscle.


----------



## Zorofangirl24 (Jun 8, 2013)

Bruce lee could beat Tyson and Ali at the same time via speedblitz
Those guys are weak shit compared to Bruce lee

Tyson knows his legs arent trained to compete with martial artists
By the time Tyson moves his arm his head will be kicked off


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 8, 2013)

such masterful trolling

such creativity

such wit


----------



## Zorofangirl24 (Jun 8, 2013)

Bruce lee can send Tyson flying 15 metres with a one inch punch, to think Tyson will even land a hit is being retarded.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 8, 2013)

to think that you can raise a single eyebrow, prompt a single smile or rustle a single jimmie, is being retarded


----------



## Zorofangirl24 (Jun 8, 2013)

Lucaniel said:


> such masterful trolling
> 
> such creativity
> 
> such wit



And Bruce lee's punches take 1/20th of a second to execute

Bruce lee wouldn't even know that Tyson was famous until after he gets killed

Prove to me that Tyson has the speed to land a hit on Bruce in a street fight


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## Soren X (Jun 9, 2013)

Bruce Lee was indeed a good fighter. But he never faced any world class opponents in combat. Mike Tyson is a world class opponent. Fast, hard-hitting and aggressive... He's also heavier than Bruce Lee. No matter the scenario, I simply don't see Bruce Lee winning, unless he manages to perfectly kick the weak spots of Mike Tyson's legs, taking away his ability to stand... A single punch or two (being generous) from Tyson would probably knock Lee, a guy not used to the kind of force Tyson brings, into the next week...


----------



## Doge (Jun 9, 2013)

Haruhifan6969 said:


> And Bruce lee's punches take 1/20th of a second to execute
> 
> Bruce lee wouldn't even know that Tyson was famous until after he gets killed
> 
> Prove to me that Tyson has the speed to land a hit on Bruce in a street fight



Prove Lee would be willing enough to get in his range


----------



## Soren X (Jun 10, 2013)

kresh said:


> Prove Lee would be willing enough to get in his range



People in here are simply not realistic. Bruce Lee was NEVER filmed fighting and he never fought quality opponents, only dojo fighters. He's never faced any fighter like Tyson, he would crumble from Tyson's punches. I do respect Bruce Lee a lot, though.


----------



## Bullbob (Jun 10, 2013)

Soren X said:


> People in here are simply not realistic. Bruce Lee was NEVER filmed fighting and he never fought quality opponents, only dojo fighters. He's never faced any fighter like Tyson, he would crumble from Tyson's punches. I do respect Bruce Lee a lot, though.



Only the trolls and delusionnal people are saying Lee wins. I think the consensus has been reached and the mds should close this zombie of a thread.


----------



## Majinsaga (Jun 10, 2013)

kresh said:


> Prove Lee would be willing enough to get in his range



Lee would get his ass kicked far worse if he keeps a distance. He doesn't have the reach Tyson does. Tyson would just jab him all day until Lee's chin gives out. Learn something about real fighting instead of all that movie/fictional bullshit fighting.


----------



## Tanduayxxx (Jun 10, 2013)

Tyson wins here multiple punches from him if properly connected to bruce's  face will leave bruce lee sleeping for hours.


----------



## Bullbob (Jun 10, 2013)

Majinsaga said:


> Lee would get his ass kicked far worse if he keeps a distance. He doesn't have the reach Tyson does. Tyson would just jab him all day until Lee's chin gives out. Learn something about real fighting instead of all that movie/fictional bullshit fighting.



I think Kresh was actually arguing AGAINST Haruhifan argument that Lee would hit him before Tyson could react because of the speed of his punches. i think he meant his sentence in the sense that Lee would probably be even too scared to get in Tyson,s reach.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 10, 2013)

Why is this thread not locked?At this point it's just rabid Lee fanboyism arguing against logic and common sense, Bruce Lee has no feats or records of fighting someone at this level, he will get beaten senseless here and that's being generous.


----------



## Majinsaga (Jun 10, 2013)

I'd also like to throw out that Gene Lebell once choked out bruce lee completely unconscious only using Judo. Even the lowest tier fighters in the UFC or Bellator would massacre lee today. Hell, I think there are women fighters like Ronda Rousey or Cyborg Santos that would demolish lee.


----------



## Soren X (Jun 10, 2013)

So, I guess it has been concluded that Mike Tyson would win quite easily, unless Lee gets in a lucky perfekt kick on his legs?


----------



## Majinsaga (Jun 10, 2013)

Soren X said:


> So, I guess it has been concluded that Mike Tyson would win quite easily, unless Lee gets in a lucky perfekt kick on his legs?



He won't. He has zero chances of winning.


----------



## Soren X (Jun 10, 2013)

Majinsaga said:


> He won't. He has zero chances of winning.



Mike Tyson would win 9/10 times if they fought, but I wouldn't be surprised if Bruce once managed to badly damage his legs with a good kick. Smashing the knee or something.


----------



## Bullbob (Jun 10, 2013)

Soren X said:


> Mike Tyson would win 9/10 times if they fought, but I wouldn't be surprised if Bruce once managed to badly damage his legs with a good kick. Smashing the knee or something.



Mike Tyson has trained muay thai for years as it's been stated and ignored many times in this thread.


----------



## Majinsaga (Jun 10, 2013)

Soren X said:


> Mike Tyson would win 9/10 times if they fought, but I wouldn't be surprised if Bruce once managed to badly damage his legs with a good kick. Smashing the knee or something.



Yeah, that's still not happening.


----------



## Soren X (Jun 10, 2013)

Bullbob said:


> Mike Tyson has trained muay thai for years as it's been stated and ignored many times in this thread.



Anything can happen in a fight, if a lucky attack is well-placed. Mike Tyson is completely superior to Lee in a fight, we all agree on that, but I think Lee could place a lucky kick in at least one match if they fought ten times.


----------



## Bullbob (Jun 10, 2013)

Soren X said:


> Anything can happen in a fight, if a lucky attack is well-placed. Mike Tyson is completely superior to Lee in a fight, we all agree on that, but I think Lee could place a lucky kick in at least one match if they fought ten times.



Have you ever seen a kickboxing fight or an mma fight before?? People who train teir legs to kick have hardened bone and muscle tissue in those areas. Even with people of similar size it takes repeated kicks to the same area to stop them completely. If you fight someone with a 60-80 pound advantage that also rains their legs, their bone density and muscle mass will be much more impressive than yours. you could literally break your own shins by kicking them, while they have a much higher chance to break yours with their own kicks. If Lee wins this it will be with dirty tactics , Lucky ball shots or a Lucky jumping kick to the head, not a single Lucky leg kick that  has almost 0 chance of stopping Tyson on its own.


----------



## RyokoForTheWin (Jun 11, 2013)

Looking at his 1967 spar with four time world karate champion Vic Moore, though at the time he only won it once, Lee is faster than fuck and at times made Vic look like he was standing still, but the fight was still called a draw. Lee was great. One of the best. But not invincible. Not untouchable.

Why do you think they have WEIGHT classes in fighting? Lee in his prime was 127-135, my weight, which aint much, compared to Iron Mike's 230. Lee himself stated, and to hell with being humble, Lee was proud and could boast with the best, but he admitted Ali would kill him in a fight after drawing attention to his 'little Chinese hand'. Why? Weight class and conditioning. The types of people he fought compared to the rigid, stuck in their style folks who were more into techniques and shit rather than physical fitness. Lee was used to primarily going up against piddly thugs and what have you who thought he was an actor and had a rude awakening when he speedblitzed them into the pavement. Lee and Tyson in their prime were masters of cheap shots, so even with Lee playing dirty his chances of success would be low.

But like people arguing Kobe vs Lebron, this will go on forever. By now I think everyone who is going to vote in the poll has done so already so can we lock this please?


----------



## Saitomaru (Jun 11, 2013)

RyokoForTheWin said:


> Looking at his 1967 spar with four time world karate champion Vic Moore, though at the time he only won it once, Lee is faster than fuck and at times made Vic look like he was standing still, but the fight was still called a draw. Lee was great. One of the best. But not invincible. Not untouchable.
> 
> Why do you think they have WEIGHT classes in fighting? Lee in his prime was 127-135, my weight, which aint much, compared to Iron Mike's 230. Lee himself stated, and to hell with being humble, Lee was proud and could boast with the best, but he admitted Ali would kill him in a fight after drawing attention to his 'little Chinese hand'. Why? Weight class and conditioning. The types of people he fought compared to the rigid, stuck in their style folks who were more into techniques and shit rather than physical fitness. Lee was used to primarily going up against piddly thugs and what have you who thought he was an actor and had a rude awakening when he speedblitzed them into the pavement. Lee and Tyson in their prime were masters of cheap shots, so even with Lee playing dirty his chances of success would be low.
> 
> *But like people arguing Kobe vs Lebron, this will go on forever.* By now I think everyone who is going to vote in the poll has done so already so can we lock this please?



Actually, a better comparison would have been Superman vs Goku. We all know its a stomp, but Goku fans (Leetards) just won't admit it.


----------



## AgentAAA (Jun 12, 2013)

To be fair, at least there's a lot more reason to mistakenly think that way regarding Goku Vs. Superman - superman is horribly inconsistent and will be as slow as the plot wants him to, because DC doesn't like their characters losing, and thus has massive max statistics to fall back on when they need. the different consistency is why Goku vs. superman is thought to be a good match-up. 
Here, there's even less reason to think that this is a good match-up, as we have the consistency of feats only the real world could give us to show why Mike would win.


----------



## Saitomaru (Jun 12, 2013)

AgentAAA said:


> To be fair, at least there's a lot more reason to mistakenly think that way regarding Goku Vs. Superman - superman is horribly inconsistent and will be as slow as the plot wants him to, because DC doesn't like their characters losing, and thus has massive max statistics to fall back on when they need. the different consistency is why Goku vs. superman is thought to be a good match-up.
> Here, there's even less reason to think that this is a good match-up, as we have the consistency of feats only the real world could give us to show why Mike would win.



If you say so. IMO the only way someone is mistaking Superman v. Goku as anything other than a stomp in Superman's favor is if their only knowledge of Sueperman is from Cartoons and/or they are a huge DBwanker. The same applies to this thread.


----------



## AgentAAA (Jun 12, 2013)

Saitomaru said:


> If you say so. IMO the only way someone is mistaking Superman v. Goku as anything other than a stomp in Superman's favor is if their only knowledge of Sueperman is from Cartoons and/or they are a huge DBwanker. The same applies to this thread.



I'd disagree. Superman's failed to stop bullets from hitting civilians reasonably near him before, in the comics. The issue is that Superman's about as strong as the plot requires him to be often because the writers aren't really concerned about making him consistent as much as making him deal with varying plots. thus, if you only pay enough attention to see the cartoons and some of the low-end feats, he looks a lot weaker than he is.
 And as for DB, the issue is that it looks bigger than it is due to power scaling and the like. which is in and of itself it's own way to make inconsistent values. 

Again, though, I still understand that Superman stomps goku - it doesn't bother me, since I don't really get mad when the character I like more doesn't win.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 12, 2013)

i'm sure a time when superman failed to stop a bullet exists

but when many more instances of superman outracing bullets, travelling to distant planets without taking centuries, speeding halfway around the world in a second, etc. exist

i think it's fair to say people who think superman v goku is anything other than a stomp for goku are fucking morons

>trying to use cherry-picking extreme low-ends as justification


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 12, 2013)

We could bring up Goku struggling with 40 tons and low ends for Dragonball too. But this thread is now Goku vs Superman, yes Superman has instances like

-Phasing out a planet with molecular vibration
-Becoming invisible with molecular vibration
-Seeing Warworld from across the Galaxy
-Towing Megaddon which had a Star on it's head while bombarded by mental attacks
-Moving inside a double black hole and escaping it aka FTL speed
-Throwing WW to the Sun
-Flying inside Sun Eaters
-Heat vision that covers the planet from 200.000 miles
-Heat vision hotter than anything Science has measured
-X ray vision which he can use in conjunction with pressure points
-Ice breath that's frozen the likes of Bizzaro and Wonder Woman
-Tracking Barry Allen moving at FTL speeds(not his fastest speeds)
-Enhancing his thoughts to match Wally West to speak with him(not Wally's fastest)
-Being able to hear people hiding deep in the Earth from space
-Ability to perceive things through EMS
etc

Tvo would also tear Goku a new one. 

Anyway thread needs a lock Tyson>>>>Bruce Lee, Superman would crush Goku unless we cherry pick low ends but it works both ways.

Someone lock this.


----------



## AgentAAA (Jun 12, 2013)

Lucaniel said:


> i'm sure a time when superman failed to stop a bullet exists
> 
> but when many more instances of superman outracing bullets, travelling to distant planets without taking centuries, speeding halfway around the world in a second, etc. exist
> 
> ...



That's true, and I don't disagree. But I will say a lot of those other instances exist(Particularly in the cartoons, which, let's be honest, is where most people probably know supes best.). my point here was that there's still those bits of inconsistency. Bruce lee Vs. Mike Tyson doesn't even have that to justify it. Mike Tyson's never shown himself as anything but an utter beast in the art of Boxing. Lee leaves this sans ears.

also, when did this turn into superman Vs. Goku? I was never saying Goku had that, I just noted the reason why fans thought otherwise. I'm not trying to incite discussion on a banned topic and threw it out offhand as part of a different point.
Gaaaaah, hope I don't get banned for unintentionally starting discussion of a banned topic. If it makes any difference, this wasn't my intent and I apologize.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 12, 2013)

Who cares about the cartoons when those are not the main canon?Inconsistency exists in many fiction but we don't use low ends. Well atleast you agreed Goku gets stomped.

Agreed with Tyson curbstomping Lee.


----------



## AgentAAA (Jun 12, 2013)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Who cares about the cartoons when those are not the main canon?Inconsistency exists in many fiction but we don't use low ends. Well atleast you agreed Goku gets stomped.
> 
> Agreed with Tyson curbstomping Lee.



the issue's merely that most people don't go into a debate of Goku Vs. Superman (Except the vets here, obviously) With exhaustive knowledge of both, and given Goku's abilities stay more consistent in-series in all sources, people who only know Superman from the cartoons or limited experience with the comics, or just, the older and even less consistent comics, understanding Superman's stats as well as a result. 

And the point there was that I don't think someone who tangentially knows bruce lee from some media would know him in a "Weaker" level of ability, or Tyson as looking stronger(Unless we're counting movies, which... I was going to say "It's fictional" but this is one of the few places where I guess that doesn't discount something).

On that note, I'd say bruce might have a better chance if we're going by his movie feats.


----------



## Ramius (Jun 12, 2013)

You're looking for consistency in Dragon Ball and DC/Marvel. Good luck with that. Goku and Supershit matches are banned too last I checked.


----------



## AgentAAA (Jun 12, 2013)

Angelator said:


> You're looking for consistency in Dragon Ball and DC/Marvel. Good luck with that. Goku and Supershit matches are banned too last I checked.



actually, all I was doing was pointing out that there ARE inconsistencies. Never once did I actually match the two up. I think a Goku Vs. Supersue match up requires at least one debater for both sides.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 12, 2013)

While I do agree overall is'nt that similar to this?Most people know Bruce Lee from the movies and hear his hype but know nothing about how he'd fare against a top level fighter say Lee wins?When in actuality, he'd get murdered?

I still agree Saitomaru should not have stirred the pot by bringing that up due to the shitstorm those lead to.

EDIT Since we're pretty much in agreement Tyson would break Lee, no point arguing this as we're both in agreement.


----------



## AgentAAA (Jun 12, 2013)

my point was more that unlike Superman, Tyson's feats are regularly consistent, due to plot armor not existing in real life (Unless you belong to a religion, in which case it most likely appears regularly in the tales associated with said faith.). Even in the movies, nothing Lee ever did was as impressive as Tyson's feats.
Also, meh, probably my fault for saying anything. People misunderstood the meaning of my words.

I'll also note that I've no idea if DC got more consistent since I stopped reading comics(Mixture of a high price tag and just so much "amazing stuff" that eventually just got bland and pointless since nothing major tended to happen regardless.). But I remember the powers of every hero changed more or less from issue to issue in power and consistency. If I remember correctly superman initially just had powers slapped on him every issue and they just kept the popular ones around only.


----------



## November (Jun 12, 2013)

Mike just need to get close to Bruce and then punch him in the face.


----------



## Majinsaga (Jun 12, 2013)

MadBlast said:


> Mike just need to get close to Bruce and then punch him in the face.



He doesn't even need to do that. Tyson has enough reach advantage to knock lee out even from a distance.


----------



## November (Jun 12, 2013)

Majinsaga said:


> He doesn't even need to do that. Tyson has enough reach advantage to knock lee out even from a distance.



Oh... just need to Punch?  
























Thats good breh


----------



## Saitomaru (Jun 12, 2013)

AgentAAA said:


> I'd disagree. Superman's failed to stop bullets from hitting civilians reasonably near him before, in the comics. ... thus, if you only pay enough attention to see the cartoons and some of the low-end feats, he looks a lot weaker than he is.



See, the main people who know of his cartoon feats AND his low-end feats from the comics are those who joined in on a SvG debate and was witness to the typical BS that occurs there (I.E- bringing up low, inconsistent, feats for Supes. Wanking DB feats. Etc).



AgentAAA said:


> Gaaaaah, hope I don't get banned for unintentionally starting discussion of a banned topic. If it makes any difference, this wasn't my intent and I apologize.



Nah, if anyone was getting banned for it it'd be me. You know, since I brought it up.



AgentAAA said:


> the issue's merely that most people don't go into a debate of Goku Vs. Superman (Except the vets here, obviously) With exhaustive knowledge of both, and given Goku's abilities stay more consistent in-series in all sources, people who only know Superman from the cartoons or limited experience with the comics, or just, the older and even less consistent comics, understanding Superman's stats as well as a result.



See first response.



Tranquil Fury said:


> While I do agree overall is'nt that similar to this?Most people know Bruce Lee from the movies and hear his hype but know nothing about how he'd fare against a top level fighter say Lee wins?When in actuality, he'd get murdered?



This was the point  I was trying to make.



> I still agree Saitomaru should not have stirred the pot by bringing that up due to the shitstorm those lead to.



Yeah, I probably shouldn't have brought it up. I just thought it was a good comparison.

Edit: And just an FYI I didn't bring up SvG for the purposes of starting a debate or even discussing that debate. I just thought it was a good comparison to how BLvMT debates go. I still think its a good comparison.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 12, 2013)

AgentAAA said:


> my point was more that unlike Superman, Tyson's feats are regularly consistent, *due to plot armor not existing in real life (Unless you belong to a religion, in which case it most likely appears regularly in the tales associated with said faith.). Even in the movies, nothing Lee ever did was as impressive as Tyson's feats.
> Also, meh, probably my fault for saying anything. People misunderstood the meaning of my words.*
> 
> I'll also note that I've no idea if DC got more consistent since I stopped reading comics(Mixture of a high price tag and just so much "amazing stuff" that eventually just got bland and pointless since nothing major tended to happen regardless.). But I remember the powers of every hero changed more or less from issue to issue in power and consistency. If I remember correctly superman initially just had powers slapped on him every issue and they just kept the popular ones around only.



Ah fair enough on that.


----------



## KaiserWombat (Jun 12, 2013)

Huh.

6 pages on a OBD vs thread indicates that this has more than run its course. Derailing briefly into a *Superman vs Goku* topic is just the last straw, even if that element has concluded.

Unless posters have any qualms (with which they are free to VM me with), I'm going to go ahead and lock this up.


----------

